# Den. Second Love



## Geek_it (May 8, 2021)

Is this finally some buds?

this one has multiple new growths... but curios about this nubbin on top of one older cane


----------



## eds (May 9, 2021)

I'd say the ones on the canes were buds. The stems can produce keikis but I think you've got at least a few flowers coming. The ones from the base are new canes.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 9, 2021)

That type of dendrobium main flowering is in the late fall to winter. It sometimes will flower once again in the summer, albiet not as nicely. Most of these need a cold period in the fall to bloom. That is what pushes them to bloom. It only needs an hour or two of cool tempts. each night for a month the bloom very nicely. The temp. during those couple of hours needs to be about 55 degrees if I recall correctly. I agree, two buds on that plant that will flower.


----------



## Geek_it (May 9, 2021)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> That type of dendrobium main flowering is in the late fall to winter. It sometimes will flower once again in the summer, albiet not as nicely. Most of these need a cold period in the fall to bloom. That is what pushes them to bloom. It only needs an hour or two of cool tempts. each night for a month the bloom very nicely. The temp. during those couple of hours needs to be about 55 degrees if I recall correctly. I agree, two buds on that plant that will flower.




i did put them in an open window sill that would get down to 60f last winter along with my bigger anosmum... the anosmum didits 1t flowering were i got 3 buds...

this is exciting for me as this will be the 1st flowering for this since i got it summer last year...


----------



## Hien (May 10, 2021)

I agree, the two top nubs look like flower buds, the Yamamoto dendrobiums require less water & cold to form flower buds , too much water, warm & fertilizer during winter time will produce keikis .
Do not over water it until the flower buds become more obvious


----------

